# Ratchet & Clank (2016)



## Death Certificate (Apr 23, 2013)

> One of the biggest questions we?ve gotten in the last few years is ?When are you going to make a Ratchet & Clank movie?? The truth is, we?ve wanted to do a movie for a long time! Ratchet & Clank?s action, humor and galaxy-spanning adventures have really been the basis for a fantastic game series, and we think it?d translate perfectly to the big screen.
> We?ve been looking for the right partner to help us bring a Ratchet & Clank movie to life, and we?re thrilled to announce that Blockade Entertainment and Rainmaker Entertainment are currently in production on Ratchet & Clank?s first cinematic adventure. Insomniac is honored to play a hands-on role with the film?s production, screenplay, character development, and animation consulting. Furthermore, our own Ratchet & Clank writer, T.J. Fixman, who has written all of the recent Ratchet & Clank games, is writing the script for the film as well.
> But don?t take my word for it ? check out our teaser above.
> In additional celebration of the film?s announcement and to tide you over until the premiere, we?ll be offering a sale on all Ratchet & Clank games on PSN the week of April 30 ? more details to come! Speaking of more details to come, we know you?re still patiently waiting for Ratchet & Clank: Full Frontal Assault and Ratchet: Deadlocked. While we don?t have any news to share today, stay tuned!
> There will be much to come on the Ratchet & Clank movie as we get farther into production and closer to its release. Thanks for all your support of the franchise over the last 10 years, without you, there wouldn?t be a movie!



Trial of the Gods Co-op mode revealed

[YOUTUBE]qx1oyMUxmkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yay. **


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds terrible.  Should've made a Jak & Daxter movie and left Ratchet & Clank and Sly Cooper as a cartoon.


----------



## Mys??lf (Apr 23, 2013)

fuck yeah


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2013)

Why is this not in the Theatre btw?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Why is this not in the Theatre btw?



No idea. I'mma move it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 23, 2013)

I want to be excited but generally the track record for games to movie adaptations are'nt good still if this picks off and I want it to, then I'd like Jak and Daxter movie too.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 23, 2013)

Way too much fucking win in 2015 right now.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 23, 2013)

Sony already mentioned plans of Jak & Daxter and Sly movies


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 23, 2013)

A sly cooper movie would be nice after this. I think adopting a video game to an animation movie is easier and better than from a video game to a live action movie. This has a good chance of success.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2013)

^          Links?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2013)

Jak And Daxter would maybe make a better film, esp with the Parrot.


----------



## Jena (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the Ratchet & Clank games to a point that borders on pathetic, but I'm not sure how to feel about this. Video game movies don't have the greatest track record and Ratchet & Clank as a movie choice feels a bit...odd.

I guess I will say that I am _so_ thankful it's going to be animated and not live-action. Because I can imagine them making some horrible CGI-heavy monstrosity so avoiding _that_ is always good.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm definitely pumped, the trailer was certainly entertaining.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the games

but this is a bad idea

I'm sad now :'[


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2013)

Terrible idea.  What is the deal with all of these bad ideas lately?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is what happen when you cancel Futurama the world goes into turmoil.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2013)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2016.


----------



## Slice (Apr 24, 2013)

It could be worse, they could have tried live action and it has the added benefit that they can market it to kids / parents that have never heard of the game before. Could be nice, could be a colossal failure.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 24, 2013)

I won't lie, this has got me pretty interested.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2014)

New movie trailer

[YOUTUBE]FbuBEbu4pd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Fuck yes, hopefully they don't fuck it up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 17, 2015)

*Ratchet & Clank the Movie*

[YOUTUBE]bvWRilQ9lnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 21, 2015)

Jak And Daxter would maybe make a better film, esp with the Parrot.


----------



## David (Oct 26, 2015)

Ratchet & Clank: Up Your Arsenal was my favorite game back in the day, up there with Super Smash Bros. Melee, Soul Calibur II and Pokemon: Ruby


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 26, 2015)

I want Jak and Daxter instead.


----------



## David (Oct 26, 2015)

Jak and Daxter was great too.

That one race in #2 I think it was was *a bitch*, though.

Edit: The trailer looks bad for any adults who want to see it.


----------

